# Houghwood whenever



## davemc1 (Aug 16, 2017)

Finally joined a half decent club (on a flexi). Anyone ever fancies a knock up there, give us a shout :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 16, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Finally joined a half decent club (on a flexi). Anyone ever fancies a knock up there, give us a shout :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll give you a game mate. Not played there for a while. Might be a while though as the kids are still off school.


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 16, 2017)

good man, sends a message when you ready matey


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 16, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			good man, sends a message when you ready matey
		
Click to expand...

Will do fella &#128077;


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 16, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			Will do fella &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

The scene of my famous victory Dan


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 16, 2017)

Nice one Dave, I'll try and get over before the end of the season. 
Never played there!


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 16, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			The scene of my famous victory Dan 

Click to expand...

And many of my famous losses mate.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 16, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			And many of my famous losses mate.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing as big as Aberdovey eh team Captain


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 16, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nothing as big as Aberdovey eh team Captain 

Click to expand...

Hey, I played well at Aberdovey. For 10 holes anyway... then I had to shake hands with Liverpools biggest bandit!!!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 16, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			Hey, I played well at Aberdovey. For 10 holes anyway... then I had to shake hands with Liverpools biggest bandit!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Liverpools biggest bandit :rofl:at drinking.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 16, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Liverpools biggest bandit :rofl:at drinking.
		
Click to expand...

You're not wrong. He almost killed me the night before.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 17, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			Hey, I played well at Aberdovey. For 10 holes anyway... then I had to shake hands with Liverpools biggest bandit!!!!
		
Click to expand...

That was a top weekend!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 17, 2017)

Karl102 said:



			That was a top weekend!
		
Click to expand...

Must do something similar again next year.....us Nw'erners are growing apart.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 17, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Must do something similar again next year.....us Nw'erners are growing apart.

Click to expand...

Count me in for another NW Ryder Cup weekend. I'm not captaining again though. I'm worse than Faldo!!


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 17, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			Count me in for another NW Ryder Cup weekend. I'm not captaining again though. I'm worse than Faldo!!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, count me in too. We just need a venue and an organiser.. Who's turn is it


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 17, 2017)

How about the sunday Of The Masters and stay over play monday? I know people will need to use a days annual leave  but There's quite a few decent ones who do a dinner/b&b deal for about Â£90 ish.

I don't mind organisisng it if we can all agree a date.


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 17, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			How about the sunday Of The Masters and stay over play monday? I know people will need to use a days annual leave  but There's quite a few decent ones who do a dinner/b&b deal for about Â£90 ish.

I don't mind organisisng it if we can all agree a date.
		
Click to expand...

I'm game for that Stu, sounds good.  Not too fussed about the venue so long as its half decent and we get a good turnout :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 17, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			How about the sunday Of The Masters and stay over play monday? I know people will need to use a days annual leave  but There's quite a few decent ones who do a dinner/b&b deal for about Â£90 ish.

I don't mind organisisng it if we can all agree a date.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a great idea that skipper 

As long as there's plenty brown sauce for Qwerty's brews :rofl:

I'm definitely up for that, be a cracking way to start the season proper :thup:

Fancy a game at Houghwood aswell, that's the one on the side of a mountain isn't it?!

Edit - I'm happy to organise/help organise if we agree a date also :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 17, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			I'm game for that Stu, sounds good.  Not too fussed about the venue so long as its half decent and we get a good turnout :thup:
		
Click to expand...




NWJocko said:



			Sounds like a great idea that skipper 

As long as there's plenty brown sauce for Qwerty's brews :rofl:

I'm definitely up for that, be a cracking way to start the season proper :thup:

Fancy a game at Houghwood aswell, that's the one on the side of a mountain isn't it?!

Edit - I'm happy to organise/help organise if we agree a date also :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Is right gents, it could be a cracker sitting in the hotel bar watching the masters unfold whilst having a few beers.

I've just checked and it's the derby that weekend but I'm pretty certain it'll be a Saturday morning ko.

If we can get firm numbers then we'll take it from there.

Whoever is interested just add your name below, copy and paste if you can. Ta

Stu
Larry Mac
Duffers
Bluewolf 
Qwerty
NW Jocko


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 17, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Is right gents, it could be a cracker sitting in the hotel bar watching the masters unfold whilst having a few beers.

I've just checked and it's the derby that weekend but I'm pretty certain it'll be a Saturday morning ko.

If we can get firm numbers then we'll take it from there.

Whoever is interested just add your name below, copy and paste if you can. Ta

Stu
Larry Mac
Duffers
Bluewolf 
Qwerty
NW Jocko
		
Click to expand...

As its only a couple of weeks after Turnberry I may be struggling on this one.

You can now breathe easily


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 17, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			As its only a couple of weeks after Turnberry I may be struggling on this one.

You can now breathe easily 

Click to expand...

Let's see what the general consensus is then we'll nail a date down.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2017)

Open to outsiders ?


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm keen...


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 17, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Open to outsiders ?
		
Click to expand...

No piss off!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 17, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Is right gents, it could be a cracker sitting in the hotel bar watching the masters unfold whilst having a few beers.

I've just checked and it's the derby that weekend but I'm pretty certain it'll be a Saturday morning ko.

If we can get firm numbers then we'll take it from there.

Whoever is interested just add your name below, copy and paste if you can. Ta

Stu
Larry Mac
Duffers
Bluewolf 
Qwerty
NW Jocko
		
Click to expand...

Ok, but I want to have a rest and not get involved in this one at Lindrick/Ilkley. Doh!


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 17, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok, but I want to have a rest and not get involved in this one at Lindrick/Ilkley. Doh!

Click to expand...

Do you really have to come


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 17, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Do you really have to come 

Click to expand...

At least I'll turn up.

More bails than the cricket world cup, you.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 17, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			At least I'll turn up.

More bails than the cricket world cup, you.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, I'll ask huds to sign you on at Conwy instead :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 17, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Ouch, I'll ask huds to sign you on at Conwy instead :rofl: :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'll order extra toast on his bar tab again - remember his little face? :rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 18, 2017)

Think your memory is addled Peter. If anything was surprised at how much you were shoving down your chops.

I paid for it. Never whinged for the money back, not that you offered, it wasn't any hassle, and it's not how I roll.

Unlike you and your petrol money.

Wouldn't be the first time you applied your ''moral' code to suit yourself though would it?

Silly man.


----------



## StevieT (Aug 18, 2017)

Count me in, lads. Determined to get out more now so will give me something to focus on!

Updated List;

Stu
Larry Mac
Duffers
Bluewolf 
Qwerty
NW Jocko
Stegsie


----------



## StevieT (Aug 18, 2017)

By the way, Dave, I'm up for a round at Houghwood. Not played it for a few years. Was a long track I seem to recall,


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 18, 2017)

Good to see you signed up mate :thup: tis more hilly than long, just seems to keep going up!


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 18, 2017)

Put your hand in the bucket if you think Peter an Craig need to hug it out :rofl:


----------



## maryhaugen (Aug 18, 2017)

So nice, hahah


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 18, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Think your memory is addled Peter. If anything was surprised at how much you were shoving down your chops.

I paid for it. Never whinged for the money back, not that you offered, it wasn't any hassle, and it's not how I roll.

Unlike you and your petrol money.

Wouldn't be the first time you applied your ''moral' code to suit yourself though would it?

Silly man.
		
Click to expand...

At least I know I'm not on ignore now.:rofl:

Again, still looking forward to when we have our bin-dipper conversation.:thup:


----------



## Junior (Aug 18, 2017)

Stu
Larry Mac
Duffers
Bluewolf 
Qwerty
NW Jocko
Stegsie
Junior


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 18, 2017)

Stu
Larry Mac
Duffers
Bluewolf 
Qwerty
NW Jocko
Stegsie
Junior
Kar102


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 18, 2017)

Karl102 said:



			Stu
Larry Mac
Duffers
Bluewolf 
Qwerty
NW Jocko
Stegsie
Junior
Kar102
		
Click to expand...


Come on Lurkers, one more for at least 5 a side !!

Whose brave enough to get in a round with Wolfy & Stu??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 18, 2017)

Come on stuey

where are we going

how much

Are you sorting the hotel

Will it have free wi-fi

Are you sorting the transport

Can I have  sausage and egg bap, not just sausage - whose paying for the extra toast?

What shade of white for the socks 

Back later with some more.....:ears:


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 18, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			Come on Lurkers, one more for at least 5 a side !!

Whose brave enough to get in a round with Wolfy & Stu??
		
Click to expand...

Ideally we need either 12 or 16 to keep it a even team for 4balls etc.

At the minute it is just for the NW lot but if theres enough interest then I'll look into opening it up.



Liverbirdie said:



			Come on stuey

where are we going - your names not down so its got nothing to do with you :ears:

how much - that doesn't matter I still won't take those white fivers 

Are you sorting the hotel - yes it will be a resort type gaff.

Will it have free wi-fi - yes 

Are you sorting the transport - yes 

Can I have  sausage and egg bap, not just sausage - whose paying for the extra toast? - make your mind up, toast or a bap? 

What shade of white for the socks -brown knee length

Back later with some more.....:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Anymore you're going on the block list :temper:


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 18, 2017)

Has to be Links Stuey. I'm not playing any of that inland crap!!!! &#128521;

Oh, and my handicap will be inactive as I'm not a club member, so stick me down for 18 &#128519;


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 18, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			Has to be Links Stuey. I'm not playing any of that inland crap!!!! &#128521;

Oh, and my handicap will be inactive as I'm not a club member, so stick me down for 18 &#128519;
		
Click to expand...

You can play off the reds aswell


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 18, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'll order extra toast on his bar tab again - remember his little face? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea what you're in about??


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 18, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			You can play off the reds aswell

Click to expand...

Cool. Every little helps. I might win a few holes &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 18, 2017)

so does anyone actually wanna play houghwood or what? :rofl:

Danny, I hear there are some lovely hotels in the Fleetwood area...


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 18, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			so does anyone actually wanna play houghwood or what? :rofl:

Danny, I hear there are some lovely hotels in the Fleetwood area...
		
Click to expand...

You spelled Hostels wrong mate.


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 18, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			You spelled Hostels wrong mate.
		
Click to expand...

as long as where still roomies I don't care what it's called 

funny how you have up golf just after that trip, it must of been the absolute pinnacle for you?


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 18, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			as long as where still roomies I don't care what it's called 

funny how you have up golf just after that trip, it must of been the absolute pinnacle for you? 

Click to expand...

I've not given up mate. I played last night with Scouser. I just can't justify club membership at the moment. Too many 60-70 hour working weeks and trying to fit family time at the weekend


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 18, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			I've not given up mate. I played last night with Scouser. I just can't justify club membership at the moment. Too many 60-70 hour working weeks and trying to fit family time at the weekend
		
Click to expand...

Did he win??


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 18, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Did he win??
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so mate. We were just having a friendly knock. We were both having a bit of a mare tbh. I don't think I broke 90 by much. Can't be too unhappy as it was the first time I'd picked up the clubs in 5 months.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 18, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			I don't think so mate. We were just having a friendly knock. We were both having a bit of a mare tbh. I don't think I broke 90 by much. Can't be too unhappy as it was the first time I'd picked up the clubs in 5 months.
		
Click to expand...

Ah that auld chestnut eh:rofl:


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 20, 2017)

Stu
Larry Mac
Duffers
Bluewolf 
Qwerty
NW Jocko
Stegsie
Junior
Kar102 
Gregbwfc

Up for this lads, should be fun 

Davie, I'll come for a knock at Houghwood if there's room :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 12, 2017)

Stu
Larry Mac
Duffers
Bluewolf 
Qwerty
NW Jocko
Stegsie
Junior
Kar102 
Gregbwfc
Liverbirdie
Birchy


stegsie, can you get in touch with me please mate via pm . Ta la


----------

